# Trash shoot in stairwell



## Remington (Oct 3, 2018)

In the city of los angeles, for apartment buildings, can a trash shoot be accessed inside the stairwell?  Are there safety features that may be required?


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2018)

New building???

The actual chute door is in the stairwell???

If so should not be, on fairly new construction


How many floor building??


----------



## Sifu (Oct 4, 2018)

Not sure about LA but IBC 1022.4 would prohibit it in an exit enclosure.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 4, 2018)

Not permitted


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 8, 2018)

"Very" bad idea too.


----------

